# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Βλάβη σε μια Thomson

## eebabs2000

Γεια σας! 
Εδώ και λίγες μέρες έπεσε στα χέρια μου μία τηλεόραση 14" Thomson. Στην αρχή όταν την άνοιγα ακουγότανε ένας θόρυβος γρρρρζζζζζρρρρρζζζζ σαν κάπου να μην μπορούσε να ανέβει η τάση, και στο ρυθμό αυτό αναβόσβηνε το LED που έχει μπροστά. Έβγαλα και έλεγξα σχεδόν όλα τα εξαρτήματα γύρω από το κύκλωμα υψηλής και των ενισχυτών σαρώσεως κάποια βέβαια τα άλλαξα κιόλας αλλά δεν φαίνεται κανένα κατεστραμμένο, όλα φαίνονται μια χαρά. Για να βρώ από που προέρχεται το πρόβλημα, έβγαλα ένα jumper από τα δευτερεύοντα πηνία του μετασχηματιστή του παλμοτροφοδοτικού της, και σταμάτησε να το κάνει αυτό αλλά ακόμα και που το ξαναέβαλα πλέον δε βγάζει καθόλου τάση το παλμοτροφοδοτικό, φαίνεται σα να μην ταλαντώνει το κύκλωμα πριν το μετασχηματιστή. Μήπως υπάρχει καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω αφού όλα τα εξαρτήματα είναι μια χαρά γιατί να μην ξεκινάει η TV; Ευχαριστώ για κάθε βοήθεια προκαταβολικά!!!

----------


## ggr

Πες μας ποιο ειναι το μοντελο της τηλεορασης , μηπως εχω το σχεδιο της.

----------


## eebabs2000

Γράφει: 14MG15CG
type   418/TX807 
μάλλον το δεύτερο πρέπει να είναι. Αν έχεις κάτι με σώνεις!!!

----------


## ice25

χαιρετο!για να μετρισεις το παλμοτροφοδοτικο πρεπει να του βαλεις φορτιο(συνηθος 40W ΛΑΜΠΑ ΠΥΡΑΚΤΟΣΕΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΩΔΟ ΤΟΝ 150V-180V).αλιος δεν παιρνει μπρος.παντος μπορεις να δεις το bu της υψηλις.αν ειναι οκ.επισεις στην βαση του θα πρειπει να παιρνει ενα παλμο απο το ταλαντωτη οριζοντιου.γυρο στα 15 kHZ.

150V-180V η εξωδος του παλμοτροφοδιτικου τα οποια πανε στην υψηλη και διακοπτοντε απο το BU.(και η υψηλη ειναι παλμοτροφοδοτικο)

----------


## eebabs2000

Το παλμοτροφοδοτικό της τηλεόρασης έβγαζε στην αρχή (όσο έκανε το θόρυβο αυτό που είπα και πιο πάνω) κάπου 110V. Από τη στιγμή που έβγαλα το ένα jumper για να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα σταμάτησε να τη βγάζει αυτή τη τάση... 
Απ' τη μια ο μεγάλος πυκνωτής που έχει πριν το μετασχηματιστή φορτίζεται κανονικά από την ανορθωμένη τάση του δικτύου (στα 310V περίπου), στο μετασχηματιστή δε φτάνουν ταλαντώσεις για να τον οδηγήσει (όλο το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα δε λιετουργεί) και αλλαξα τα τρανζίστορ που είχε και το MOSFET που οδηγεί το μετασχηματιστή, αλλά τίποτα. Θα δοκιμάσω όπως μου λες να βάλω κάποιο φορτίο να δω τι θα κάνει, Thanks!!!

----------


## electron

Kάνε και ένα έλεγχο στο τρανζίστορ που βρήσκεται στο πρωτεύον κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας μετά την ανόρθωση και εξομάλυνση των 220ac.

----------


## eebabs2000

Και που του έβαλα φορτίο παιδιά, πάλι τίποτα, δε συγκινείται δε ξέρω τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να του κάνω... Φίλε electron το τρανζίστορ αυτό το άλλαξα όπως και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που είχε και πάλι δε λέει να βγάλει τάση. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατι σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί το παλμοτροφοδοτικό αφού μια χαρά δούλευε όσο έκανε τον παράξενο αυτό θόρυβο η τηλεόραση... Υπάρχει άλλη αιτία που μπορεί να σταματάει ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα; Μόνο ο πυκνωτής που έχει φορτίζεται κανονικά από την απ ευθείας εξομάλυνση από το δίκτυο και όλες οι υπόλοιπες τάσεις (σχεδόν) είναι μηδενισμένες...

----------


## eebabs2000

Ψάχνοντας στο internet βρήκα και το σχέδιό της. Παρακάτω φαίνεται το παλμοτροφοδοτικό της!

----------


## electron

Γενικά είναι λίγο ζόρικη μια τέτοια βλάβη γιατί ακριβώς είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί αν η αιτία είναι στο ίδιο το παλμοτροφοδοτικό ή στην αναδράση που προέρχεται από το κύκλωμα της υψηλής.Κάνε ένα έλεγχο στο TP52 καθώς και στο optocoupler ΙP01.Επίσης μέτρα ωμικά τα τυλίγματα του μ/σ για τυχόν άνοιγμα κάποιου μιας και όπως αναφέρεις άκουγες ένα θόρυβο πριν που πιθανόν να προερχόταν από αυτόν.

----------


## eebabs2000

To TP52 το έχω αλλάξει όπως και το optocoupler... Θα ρίξω μία ματιά σ' αυτά όλα που μου είπες. Πως να το κάνω όμως να ξεκινήσει; Μπορώ να ρίξω τάση εγώ από κάπου μήπως;

----------


## chip

Το οτι άλλαξε συμπεριφορά μετά την αφαίρεση του jumper, λογικά, σημαίνει οτι δημιουργησε κάποια επιπλέον βλάβη.
Κατά τα άλλα μία πεσμένη οθόνη είναι δυνατόν να εμφανήσει αυτή ακριβώς την συμπεριφορά....η κάνω λάθος?
Νομίζω στην περίπτωση της πεσμένης οθόνης αν γυρίσεις το focus ανάβει η τηλεόραση.... αλλα η επισκευή είναι προσωρινή (και φυσικά με την πρυπόθεση οτι δεν έγινε περεταίρω βλάβη με την αφαίρεση του jumper.

Γενικά να θυμάσε οτι το πιο άτοιμο πράγμα στα παλμοτροφοδοτικά είναι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές.

----------


## eebabs2000

OK! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας, αλλά αυτή η συσκευή μου την έδωσε τόσο πολύ σήμερα, που την έσπασα. Την έχω ένα μήνα σχεδόν και πεδεύομαι... Της πατάω μια κλοτσιά στην αρχή και σπάω τη πλακέτα του video amplifier και άλλη μία και έσπασα και τη λυχνία... Μια χαρα δε τη μαστόρεψα; Καλύτερα να δώσω 70Ε και να πάρω μια μικρή απλή TV παρά να πεδεύομαι εγώ σα το Χριστό να φτιάξω αυτό το πράγμα, αλλά είπα στην αρχή μήπως ... και σώνεται η κατάσταση. 1000 ευχαριστώ όλους και πάλι!!!

----------


## ice25

αχ,αχ τι μου θύμησες...!!!μια ΙΤΤ η οποία με είχε παιδέψει στην αρχή της "καριέρας" μου δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τη τράβηξα

στην τελική δεν φτιάχτηκε.είναι κοματια στην αποθήκη.από τότε έχω κάνει αρκετές τηλεοράσεις αλλά αυτήν δεν την ξαναπιάνω

μακριά από μας

----------


## eebabs2000

Έμα μου έσπασε τα νεύρα, την έχω ένα μήνα... Θέλω να φύγω και 2-3 μέρες, δε μπορώ να κάθομαι κλεισμένος όλο το χρόνο να φτιάχνω συσκευές και να μη φτιάχνονται κιόλας, αφού αλλάζω ολα τα εξαρτήματα σχεδόν και δε λέει να πάρει είδηση, ε, τι να της κάνω άλλο; Όσο και να την είχα δε πιστεύω ότι θα γινότανε τίποτα...

----------


## haris

Δέν σε πρόλαβα πρέπει να ήταν ο ηλεκτρολιτικός στό παλμοτροφοδοτικό

----------


## ggr

Προσοχη με τις κλωτσιες στις λυχνιες!  ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο αν κοπουμε απο καποιο σπασμενο γυαλι, γιατι η επιστρωση που εχει εσωτερικα ειναι πολυ τοξικη! Πανω απ'ολα η ασφαλεια.

----------


## georgees

καλα την εκανες τη ρουφιανα και την εσπασες.!!! :Cursing: 
και εγω το ιδιο θα εκανα αφου πρωτα ομως της αφαιρουσα το μετασχημ.το τιουνερ .τα ολοκληρομενα .την οθονη και γενικος ολλα τα εξαρτηματα.!! :Confused1: 
δηλαδη στο τελος θα εσπαγα μονο την πλακετα γυμνη.!! :Tongue:  :Tongue: 
χαχαχα.
 :Lol: 
ελα πλακα κανω.
ποτε δεν θα εσπαγα τηλεοραση γιατι απο αυτη θα εβγαζα μεροκαματο μετα απο 6-9-18-24 μηνες.
οποτε καθοτανε δηλαδη.

----------

